# how to uninstall NetWaiting?



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

I recently bought a IBM notebook which was included with "NetWaiting" software, which i think that i dont require it....but unlucky i couldnt find any uninstall file and also couldnt remove it using Add/Remove program (coz tht software not there)....

what is the way to uninstall tht program?



thanks,
ana


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

It's software that implements the Modem on Hold function on dial-up connections, meaning if you have Call Waiting, you can take a call without disconnecting from the Internet.

It should be listed in Add/Remove Programs, probably as Modem On Hold. It may have the modem manufacturer's name first though, like Intel Modem on Hold, or Motorola Modem on hold, etc.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

no..there is no such "name" in the Add/Remove program.......

please help me....any other way?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Unless there is a Modem On Hold folder on the start menu that includes an Icon to uninstall it, I don't know. Best bet would be to call IBM and ask them.

Is it causing a problem? Or is it just placing an Icon in the Notification area by the clock when you boot? In that case, right click the Icon -- there should be a Settings or Options link that will let you turn off the "Launch at Windows Startup" feature.

HTH

Jerry


----------

